# Chainstay Protector



## johndengler (Feb 1, 2005)

Anyone got a hot tip on what to use for a chainstay protector? I'm trying to find something to protect the frame of my crosscheck. I've tried two clear plastic stick on ones that I got from my LBS but they came unstuck. I already cleaned the chainstay off with alcohol. Any more ideas, tips?


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

I got Colorado Cyclist's 'Douglas' faux carbon for my aluminum C'dale early last summer - it looks cool and has stayed put through lots of grimey rides and washings.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Lizardskins.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... old inner tube... cut to fit and affixed with rubber contact cement...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Electrical tape. Comes in all colors. Costs about 2 cents a linear foot. Round off the corners at the two ends with a pair of scissors and it will not peel up.


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

i´ll second the insulation tape - it´s available in loads of colours but if you can´t find one that matches your frame well then just use black. it´s great for all those places where the cables rub too. it´s also good for taping computer wires to the inside of fork legs, holding brake and gear cables to the bars before wrapping bar tape, finishing the bar tape in the centre nicely, marking the height of your seatpost if you need to take it out, protecting the bb shell paint work while installing/removing bb, etc etc. i don´t know what i´d do without it!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

If your heart is set on using the clear plastic again, try heading the chainstay with a hair dryer first (after you swab it). Should work fine.


----------



## Turf (Feb 17, 2005)

*Sign Shop*

I went to a sign shop and asked for a few inches of vinyl lettering material (in black). They had rolls of at least 20 colors. They gave me a piece that was about 10 inches x 24 inches [free]. I made a pattern on a piece of heavy paper and cut out a chainstay protector and some rounds pieces where cables rub the headtube. After a year, they are all still in place and I have enough of the stock material for 10 of my friend's bikes.


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Agree - Lizard Skins*



rcnute said:


> Lizardskins.


They make three types - clear polyurethane, carbon fiber, and leather. I have used both the clear and the leather and both work great - adhere and protect. The chainstay protectors come with 2 matching "patches" for protecting other parts of your frame. Another thing about Lizard Skins is that their customer service is first rate. If you have a problem or question, they'll respond immediately.
Another alternative is the generic polyurethane frame protector from Colorado Cyclist. CC Protective Tape


----------



## bluemarinoni (Mar 15, 2007)

I used to use old bar wrap on my MTB's. It was very effective and VERY quiet, which was my main reason for using it. 

Another idea, I think especially for a cross-check would be to use old-school cloth bar tape, available in any number of colors. Plus, you can shellac it for a truly slick look.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

the clear one that came on my new bike is starting to peel a bit 
l just keep on pushing it down
if you think their is a oil layer try using liquid turpes to remove the oil the try metholated spirits to clean up left over residue 
use clean rags between each stage best of luck
DONT use acetone that stuff is nail polish remover and will strip your paint


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

For something really durable try hockey stick tape. It's got super adhesive so there's not a worry it will come off. It's cloth based and scintered (little bits of metal embedded in the tape) which makes it very durable. Heck, if it can stand up to continuous slaps with a hockey puck it will stand up to almost anything a bike can encounter. I use it on my mountain bike, wrapped over an old innertube. Does a great job of protecting and quieting chain slap, too. The inner tube would not be needed for a road bike.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

I personally like clear 1" packaging tape. Not the opaque cellophane office tape but the thicker completely clear stuff. It blends amazingly well with almost any finish, is cheap, easily removable, can custom size it, doesn't leave much residue and you can get a roll of it almost anywhere. I have used it on both my bikes one painted red the other natural carbon and it is hard to find once applied. 

The only trick as with any clear tape or covering it to use very sharp scissors to make the cuts, clean hands and try not to touch the sticky side so you don't get fingerprints on the tape. 

I also have used electrical tape in inconspicuous areas which also works well for running computer wires along the bottom of the downtube. For visible areas I prefer the clear tape.

Also to further make it invisible you can apply the tape so the tape edge is on a paint stripe, or apply it so the tape edges fall slightly to the inside and bottom of the stay so they are out of sight.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Akirasho said:


> ... old inner tube... cut to fit and affixed with rubber contact cement...


Tubasti does a good job.....


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Clear plastic tubing from a hardware store. It comes in different inside diameter sizes. You just take a scissors or razor blade and cut down the side of it and then slip it over the chainstay.


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

3M also makes a Clear Shield for bikes....http://www.empireclearshield.com/site/1325795/product/PPFbike... a little expensive, but what worthwhile product isn't? Personally, for an MTB, I'd prefer the rubber tube & electrical tape ....


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

"The Good Stuff" (tm) is called leading edge tape. It's super tough and crystal clear. Get the outdoor grade as it won't yellow (like the crappy stuff we used to put on A-6 wings that turned yellow, but I digress...)

I get the 2". Last roll I bought 30' and gave a lot to my friends. They were grateful.  

You can cut it to pretty much any shape you need for a bicycle.

http://www.findtape.com/product173/...4xUhPMR6Q==&cid=0&idx=1&tid=2&info=helicopter


----------



## baking3 (Jul 21, 2004)

I bought a 20 foot, 2' wide, 3 mil thick roll of clear 3M vinyl tape at the hardware store. Works great on the chainstay and any place that the cable housing rub the frame, but more flexible so it doesn't peel up like the official "chainstay protectors". I figure I'll just peel it off and replace it if it ever wears out, but I haven't needed to yet.


----------



## fredf (Aug 13, 2004)

helicopter tape: cheap, durable, cosmetically good
http://www.swracecars.com/shopping/...Racer's+Tape&gclid=CNO_pMXx0pACFRw-QQodvQ0LPw


----------



## Chainleg (Mar 26, 2003)

*metal plates*

has anyone seen these metal plates on frames near bb. where can they be
purchased?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Chainleg said:


> has anyone seen these metal plates on frames near bb. where can they be
> purchased?


I don't know! Last year, I called a few Cannondale dealers, trying to get one to replace the one from my Synapse. The dealers told me to contact Cannondale and Cannondale told me to contact a local dealer. What a PITA!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

cyclust said:


> I don't know! Last year, I called a few Cannondale dealers, trying to get one to replace the one from my Synapse. The dealers told me to contact Cannondale and Cannondale told me to contact a local dealer. What a PITA!




apparently the are very expensive... but they come with a free bike


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

rcnute said:


> Lizardskins.


+1...


----------



## Paul1PA (Sep 16, 2006)

Another vote for electrical tape. The inherent flexibility makes it easy to work with. Just spiral wrap it around the chainstay as you would handlebar tape (I stretch the electrical tape slightly as it's being applied). 

Oh yeah, the Duck Co. now offers clear electrical tape. It's a relatively new product, but should be available at most home centers:

http://duckproducts.com/

The photo below shows what the tape package looks like and my chainstay immediately after wrapping. Very inconspicuous and holding up great so far! 

-Paul


----------



## brownfeesh (Sep 8, 2003)

*nothing*

Dont use a chainstay protector. If it gets greasy clean it. If it chips, touch up paint. Makes sense for a steel 'cross bike.


----------

